# Rabiot alla Roma: e' fatta. A Gennaio in giallorosso



## admin (11 Ottobre 2014)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Ottobre 2014, riporta che il giovane talento del Psg, Adrien Rabiot, è praticamente un giocatore della Roma. Il centrocampista ha detto sì alla società giallorossa e, a partire da Gennaio, si unirà alla squadra di Garcia. 

La base dell'accordo prevede 5 milioni di euro versati dai giallorossi nelle casse del Psg. Il club di Pallotta è l'unico a voler tirare fuori soldi (la concorrenza, club stranieri in primis, aspetterebbero Giugno per prendere Rabiot a zero). Ma il ragazzo si è convinto ed ha accettato il corteggiamento di Sabatini.


----------



## Hammer (11 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Ottobre 2014, riporta che il giovane talento del Psg, Adrien Rabiot, è praticamente un giocatore della Roma. Il centrocampista ha detto sì alla società giallorossa e, a partire da Gennaio, si unirà alla squadra di Garcia.
> 
> La base dell'accordo prevede 5 milioni di euro versati dai giallorossi nelle casse del Psg. Il club di Pallotta è l'unico a voler tirare fuori soldi (la concorrenza, club stranieri in primis, aspetterebbero Giugno per prendere Rabiot a zero). Ma il ragazzo si è convinto ed ha accettato il corteggiamento di Sabatini.



Colpone a una cifra decisamente bassa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Colpaccio, a gennaio ci saranno praticamente due acquisti: Rabiot e Strootman, fino ad allora possono anche sopravvivere con Nainggolan e Pjanic. L'anno prossimo la Roma avrà veramente un centrocampo da paura, piuttosto mi chiedo che fine abbia fatto Ucan, evidentemente non ha convinto Garcia.


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2014)

La Roma sta costruendo una quadra clamorosa.

Pallotta ha detto che è nel calcio per vincere, non per fare soldi e cedere giocatori. Se le cose stanno davvero così, credo che nel giro di un paio d'anni, oltre a stradominare in Italia, se la giocheranno tranquillamente anche in Champions.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Ottobre 2014, riporta che il giovane talento del Psg, Adrien Rabiot, è praticamente un giocatore della Roma. Il centrocampista ha detto sì alla società giallorossa e, a partire da Gennaio, si unirà alla squadra di Garcia.
> 
> La base dell'accordo prevede 5 milioni di euro versati dai giallorossi nelle casse del Psg. Il club di Pallotta è l'unico a voler tirare fuori soldi (la concorrenza, club stranieri in primis, aspetterebbero Giugno per prendere Rabiot a zero). Ma il ragazzo si è convinto ed ha accettato il corteggiamento di Sabatini.



Sto Rabiot lo stanno facendo passare per il nuovo Zidane. A me non sembra nulla di che.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma sta costruendo una quadra clamorosa.
> 
> Pallotta ha detto che è nel calcio per vincere, non per fare soldi e cedere giocatori. Se le cose stanno davvero così, credo che nel giro di un paio d'anni, oltre a stradominare in Italia, se la giocheranno tranquillamente anche in Champions.



Vero..Secondo me la partita contro il Bayern ci dirà quanto quest'anno possono andare lontani.Se vincono con i tedeschi...

Rimane comunque un punto di domanda l'attacco, e non parlo di esterni ma la prima punta.Se prendessero un top.. un numero 9 al posto di quello scarsone di Destro..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma sta costruendo una quadra clamorosa.
> 
> Pallotta ha detto che è nel calcio per vincere, non per fare soldi e cedere giocatori. Se le cose stanno davvero così, credo che nel giro di un paio d'anni, oltre a stradominare in Italia, se la giocheranno tranquillamente anche in Champions.


Non voglio spararla grossa ma per me la Roma entro i prossimi dieci anni vincerà anche la Champions.


----------



## Hammer (11 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non voglio spararla grossa ma per me la Roma entro i prossimi dieci anni vincerà anche la Champions.



Sei così certo che nei prossimi cinque vinceranno lo scudo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Colpaccio, a gennaio ci saranno praticamente due acquisti: Rabiot e Strootman, fino ad allora possono anche sopravvivere con Nainggolan e Pjanic. L'anno prossimo la Roma avrà veramente un centrocampo da paura, piuttosto mi chiedo che fine abbia fatto Ucan, evidentemente non ha convinto Garcia.



Vero, e Strootman è il migliore che hanno! Va benissimo Rabiot, ma adesso sotto con un Attaccante di livello.


----------



## Penny.wise (11 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Ottobre 2014, riporta che il giovane talento del Psg, Adrien Rabiot, è praticamente un giocatore della Roma. Il centrocampista ha detto sì alla società giallorossa e, a partire da Gennaio, si unirà alla squadra di Garcia.
> 
> La base dell'accordo prevede 5 milioni di euro versati dai giallorossi nelle casse del Psg. Il club di Pallotta è l'unico a voler tirare fuori soldi (la concorrenza, club stranieri in primis, aspetterebbero Giugno per prendere Rabiot a zero). Ma il ragazzo si è convinto ed ha accettato il corteggiamento di Sabatini.



Colpaccio, per di più beffata la Giuve..ridicolo il PSG che d'estate voleva 10-12 mln, adesso è costretto ad accontentarsi..se continua così la Roma farà uno squadrone, e anche per la Champions.
Occhio però, non vorrei che se non vincessero lo scudetto a breve, cominciassero i malumori di giocatori e/o presidente e dovessero smantellare la squadra


----------



## pennyhill (11 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Colpaccio, per di più beffata la Giuve..*ridicolo il PSG che d'estate voleva 10-12 mln*, adesso è costretto ad accontentarsi..se continua così la Roma farà uno squadrone, e anche per la Champions.
> Occhio però, non vorrei che se non vincessero lo scudetto a breve, cominciassero i malumori di giocatori e/o presidente e dovessero smantellare la squadra



La gazzetta parla di 5 milioni, più altri 5 di bonus, magari a 10 ci arrivano lo stesso.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Ottobre 2014)

Complimenti a loro. Hanno un centrocampo fortissimo e completo. Li invidio tanto


----------



## Penny.wise (11 Ottobre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La gazzetta parla di 5 milioni, più altri 5 di bonus, magari a 10 ci arrivano lo stesso.



ah ok, nel thread non c'era scritto

se devono svenarsi e il ragazzo ha già accettato la Roma, perchè non aspettare Giugno? posso solo pensare che abbia scelto la Roma proprio per giocare subito, e ovviamente i giallorossi non sono barboni come noi


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma sta costruendo una quadra clamorosa.
> 
> Pallotta ha detto che è nel calcio per vincere, non per fare soldi e cedere giocatori. Se le cose stanno davvero così, credo che nel giro di un paio d'anni, oltre a stradominare in Italia, se la giocheranno tranquillamente anche in Champions.



E' vero, però la Roma continua ad avere un problema per competere ad altissimi livelli: la mancanza di una vera prima punta (Destro con tutto il rispetto non va bene). Totti non può giocare sempre, ha 38 anni ma rimane ancora insostituibile.
Devono blindare anche Garcia, perché allenatori così non li trovi facilmente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Ottobre 2014, riporta che il giovane talento del Psg, Adrien Rabiot, è praticamente un giocatore della Roma. Il centrocampista ha detto sì alla società giallorossa e, a partire da Gennaio, si unirà alla squadra di Garcia.
> 
> La base dell'accordo prevede 5 milioni di euro versati dai giallorossi nelle casse del Psg. Il club di Pallotta è l'unico a voler tirare fuori soldi (la concorrenza, club stranieri in primis, aspetterebbero Giugno per prendere Rabiot a zero). Ma il ragazzo si è convinto ed ha accettato il corteggiamento di Sabatini.



Complimenti, altro colpaccio, però secondo me in estate qualcuno lì in mezzo lo cederanno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Ottobre 2014, riporta che il giovane talento del Psg, Adrien Rabiot, è praticamente un giocatore della Roma. Il centrocampista ha detto sì alla società giallorossa e, a partire da Gennaio, si unirà alla squadra di Garcia.
> 
> La base dell'accordo prevede 5 milioni di euro versati dai giallorossi nelle casse del Psg. Il club di Pallotta è l'unico a voler tirare fuori soldi (la concorrenza, club stranieri in primis, aspetterebbero Giugno per prendere Rabiot a zero). Ma il ragazzo si è convinto ed ha accettato il corteggiamento di Sabatini.





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Complimenti, altro colpaccio, però secondo me in estate qualcuno lì in mezzo lo cederanno.



Per me vendono Pjanic a 35-40M in Premier. E magari con quei soldi prendono una prima punta decente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sei così certo che nei prossimi cinque vinceranno lo scudo?


Lo vinceranno quest'anno tanto per cominciare.


----------



## Hammer (11 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo vinceranno quest'anno tanto per cominciare.



Nah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Nah


E se non lo vinceranno ma dubito fortemente, come hai scritto tu, arriverà nei prossimi cinque. La Roma e la Juventus sono le due potenze italiane al momento e non soltanto per il presente, molto probabilmente per il futuro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per me vendono Pjanic a 35-40M in Premier. E magari con quei soldi prendono una prima punta decente.



Sono molto più deboli sui terzini secondo me, Cole verrà defenestrato, e poi bisogna trovare i soldi per il riscatto di Astori.

Ah, la butto lì, occhio a Perin.


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2014)

Non so se a Rabiot conviene, il centrocampo della Roma è già fortissimo


----------



## madeinitaly (11 Ottobre 2014)

Che squadra la Roma. Domineranno per parecchi anni a mio avviso, Pallotta è uno con le palle. Uno che sa spendere e vuole vincere, e soprattutto ha un idea chiara su come creare una SQUADRA. Complimenti a loro.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Ottobre 2014, riporta che il giovane talento del Psg, Adrien Rabiot, è praticamente un giocatore della Roma. Il centrocampista ha detto sì alla società giallorossa e, a partire da Gennaio, si unirà alla squadra di Garcia.
> 
> La base dell'accordo prevede 5 milioni di euro versati dai giallorossi nelle casse del Psg. Il club di Pallotta è l'unico a voler tirare fuori soldi (la concorrenza, club stranieri in primis, aspetterebbero Giugno per prendere Rabiot a zero). Ma il ragazzo si è convinto ed ha accettato il corteggiamento di Sabatini.


Penso sia il viatico alla cessione di Strootman: se Van Gaal offrisse davvero cifre irreali (tipo 50-60 milioni) lo lasceranno andare e si prenderanno un centravanti spaziale.


----------



## Frikez (11 Ottobre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono molto più deboli sui terzini secondo me, Cole verrà defenestrato, e poi bisogna trovare i soldi per il riscatto di Astori.
> 
> Ah, la butto lì, occhio a Perin.



Più ch Perin Scuffet IMHO


----------



## hiei87 (11 Ottobre 2014)

Credo che l'acquisto di Rabiot sia in prospettiva della cessione di Strootman (o Pjanic), se non a gennaio, a giugno. Sulla Roma andrei cauto. In Italia hanno il 2° posto assicurato per qualche anno, ma non credo potranno ambire a qualcosa in più. Anzi, probabilmente questa per loro è una stagione da "ora o mai più", visto che probabilmente sono all'apice del loro progetto, sia a livello tecnico, sia a livello di entusiasmo.
Puoi comprare giocatori (e anche lì è vero che comprano bene, ma ogni anno vendono uno o due pezzi grossi. Attenzione, perchè Pallotta da quando è arrivato ci ha soltanto guadagnato, e non è detto che ti vada sempre bene nel vendere un giocatore a 40 e comprare un sostituto all'altezza a 10), ma il dna vincente è difficilissimo da costruire. Non a caso il Chelsea ci ha messo una vita per vincere in Europa, e Psg e City faticano ancora, e si sta parlando di squadre che hanno speso molto di più.


----------



## Aldo (11 Ottobre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Credo che l'acquisto di Rabiot sia in prospettiva della cessione di Strootman (o Pjanic), se non a gennaio, a giugno. Sulla Roma andrei cauto. In Italia hanno il 2° posto assicurato per qualche anno, ma non credo potranno ambire a qualcosa in più. Anzi, probabilmente questa per loro è una stagione da "ora o mai più", visto che probabilmente sono all'apice del loro progetto, sia a livello tecnico, sia a livello di entusiasmo.
> Puoi comprare giocatori (e anche lì è vero che comprano bene, ma ogni anno vendono uno o due pezzi grossi. Attenzione, perchè Pallotta da quando è arrivato ci ha soltanto guadagnato, e non è detto che ti vada sempre bene nel vendere un giocatore a 40 e comprare un sostituto all'altezza a 10), ma il dna vincente è difficilissimo da costruire. Non a caso il Chelsea ci ha messo una vita per vincere in Europa, e Psg e City faticano ancora, e si sta parlando di squadre che hanno speso molto di più.



Non credo che la Roma prenderà Rabiot. Ma se lo prende non è in prospettiva della cessione di un'altro giocatore ma perchè è un buon giocatore e un possibile futuro campione. Ancora non siamo nemmeno all'inizio e l'interessamento per un giovane centrocampista nonostante abbiamo un centrocampo molto forte e giovane è la dimostrazione che non puntiamo a un "ora o mai più" ma puntiamo ad un processo di crescita per raggiungere l'elite del calcio moderno come l'hanno fatto il Real, il Barca, il Manchester U, e il Bayern, e atri tre club che hanno raggiunto tale livello tramite una scorciatoia PSG, City e Chelsea. Questo è l'obiettivo della Roma, e mi auguro che sia il primo club Italiano a raggiungere tale livello. Il Dna vincente è difficile da costruire, perchè semplicemente non esiste, i risultati si ottengono con il lavoro, se la Roma prende giocatori a 10 che poi valgono 40 non e che è perchè gli va bene, ma perchè ci sono persone che lavorano duramente.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non credo che la Roma prenderà Rabiot. Ma se lo prende non è in prospettiva della cessione di un'altro giocatore ma perchè è un buon giocatore e un possibile futuro campione. Ancora non siamo nemmeno all'inizio e l'interessamento per un giovane centrocampista nonostante abbiamo un centrocampo molto forte e giovane è la dimostrazione che non puntiamo a un "ora o mai più" ma puntiamo ad un processo di crescita per raggiungere l'elite del calcio moderno come l'hanno fatto il Real, il Barca, il Manchester U, e il Bayern, e atri tre club che hanno raggiunto tale livello tramite una scorciatoia PSG, City e Chelsea. Questo è l'obiettivo della Roma, e mi auguro che sia il primo club Italiano a raggiungere tale livello. Il Dna vincente è difficile da costruire, perchè semplicemente non esiste, i risultati si ottengono con il lavoro, se la Roma prende giocatori a 10 che poi valgono 40 non e che è perchè gli va bene, ma perchè ci sono persone che lavorano duramente.


Io vi auguro il meglio, sia perchè la Roma mi è sempre stata simpatica, sia perchè con questo Milan non posso certo vedervi come una diretta concorrente, e penso che la strada che avete intrapreso sia quella giusta e debba essere d'esempio per le altre squadre italiane.
Detto questo, penso rimarrete competitivi per i prossimi anni, ma la vedo dura che vinciate, perchè in Italia, da che mondo è mondo, se la juve lotta per lo scudetto, la juve vince lo scudetto, e in Europa è quasi impossibile tenere il passo di certi squadroni, anche se è vero che i miracoli Borussia e Atletico dimostrano che le eccezioni possono sempre esistere.
Sul fatto che nelle prossime sessioni di mercato non venderete i vostri big ho grossi dubbi, perchè il potere di attrazione dei top club europei è troppo grande (vedi il caso Benatia). Sul fatto che riuscirete sempre a sostituirli bene, devo ammettere che in questo senso il lavoro di Sabatini finora è stato eccellente, ma, anche per i dirigenti più abili, non è facile ogni anno dover fare operazioni simili senza mai indebolire la squadra.


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Ottobre 2014, riporta che il giovane talento del Psg, Adrien Rabiot, è praticamente un giocatore della Roma. Il centrocampista ha detto sì alla società giallorossa e, a partire da Gennaio, si unirà alla squadra di Garcia.
> 
> La base dell'accordo prevede 5 milioni di euro versati dai giallorossi nelle casse del Psg. Il club di Pallotta è l'unico a voler tirare fuori soldi (la concorrenza, club stranieri in primis, aspetterebbero Giugno per prendere Rabiot a zero). Ma il ragazzo si è convinto ed ha accettato il corteggiamento di Sabatini.



Se si pensa che è un 95 e a sei mesi dalla scadenza contrattuale viene pagato 5 mln è tutt'altro che pochi soldi. L'Arsenal ad esempio pare sia molto interessante, ma non certo a queste condizioni economiche, punta al parametro zero piuttosto. Non a caso si dice la Roma per battere ogni tipo di concorrenza inglese sarà obbligata a pagare a gennaio appunto per soffiarlo, facendo leva sul fatto che il ragazzo non vuole fare altri sei mesi di tribuna. Il giovane è indubbiamente di prospettiva, ma trattarlo già come un top è sbagliato, non lo è.


----------



## Aldo (11 Ottobre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io vi auguro il meglio, sia perchè la Roma mi è sempre stata simpatica, sia perchè con questo Milan non posso certo vedervi come una diretta concorrente, e penso che la strada che avete intrapreso sia quella giusta e debba essere d'esempio per le altre squadre italiane.
> Detto questo, penso rimarrete competitivi per i prossimi anni, ma la vedo dura che vinciate, perchè in Italia, da che mondo è mondo, se la juve lotta per lo scudetto, la juve vince lo scudetto, e in Europa è quasi impossibile tenere il passo di certi squadroni, anche se è vero che i miracoli Borussia e Atletico dimostrano che le eccezioni possono sempre esistere.
> Sul fatto che nelle prossime sessioni di mercato non venderete i vostri big ho grossi dubbi, perchè il potere di attrazione dei top club europei è troppo grande (vedi il caso Benatia). Sul fatto che riuscirete sempre a sostituirli bene, devo ammettere che in questo senso il lavoro di Sabatini finora è stato eccellente, ma, anche per i dirigenti più abili, non è facile ogni anno dover fare operazioni simili senza mai indebolire la squadra.



L'unica cosa che può fare andare via i giocatori dalla Roma è la possibilità di andare a guadagnare di più e Benatia ne e la dimostrazione di questo non di quello che dici tu. La Roma non era in grado di dargli lo stesso stipendio e non è in grado nemmeno a Gennaio di dare quel tipo di stipendio ma fra qualche anno non si sa.


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non so se a Rabiot conviene, il centrocampo della Roma è già fortissimo



Le grandi squadre non hanno gli uomini contati, si chiamano grandi giusto perchè ci sono in campo quelli forti e in panchina altrettanto forti


----------



## Aldo (11 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se si pensa che è un 95 e a sei mesi dalla scadenza contrattuale viene pagato 5 mln è tutt'altro che pochi soldi. L'Arsenal ad esempio pare sia molto interessante, ma non certo a queste condizioni economiche, punta al parametro zero piuttosto. Non a caso si dice la Roma per battere ogni tipo di concorrenza inglese sarà obbligata a pagare a gennaio appunto per soffiarlo, facendo leva sul fatto che il ragazzo non vuole fare altri sei mesi di tribuna. Il giovane è indubbiamente di prospettiva, ma trattarlo già come un top è sbagliato, non lo è.



Secondo me non lo prende la Roma Rabiot. Però se la Roma ha investito 15 milioni per Ucan (che per la cronaca non è stato bocciato da Garcia ma è stato infortunato da inizio stagione e la prima convocazione è avvenuta Domenica scorsa contro la Juve) 5 milioni per lui è un affare. Il presidente è contrario all'acquisto di giocatori a costo zero, per motivi che ha più volte detto, non farà un torto al PSG, alla Roma un giocatore senza il consenso della su ex squadra non arriva.


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Secondo me non lo prende la Roma Rabiot. Però se la Roma ha investito 15 milioni per Ucan (che per la cronaca non è stato bocciato da Garcia ma è stato infortunato da inizio stagione e la prima convocazione è avvenuta Domenica scorsa contro la Juve) 5 milioni per lui è un affare. Il presidente è contrario all'acquisto di giocatori a costo zero, per motivi che ha più volte detto, non farà un torto al PSG, alla Roma un giocatore senza il consenso della su ex squadra non arriva.



Emanuelson com'è arrivato scusa?!  E Cole? E Keita?  Eddaiiiiiii


----------



## Aldo (11 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Emanuelson com'è arrivato scusa?!  E Cole? E Keita?  Eddaiiiiiii



Tutti giocatori svincolati, Emanuelson non ha firmato mentre era un giocatore del Milan, stessa cosa per Keita, per Cole il Chelsea gli e lo aveva detto che non gli avrebbe rinnovato il contratto, e sicuramente anche Emanuelson il Milan aveva deciso di svincolarlo, nonostante tutto la Roma ha aspettato che si svincolarselo prima di trattare. Non è la stessa cosa per Rabiot che il PSG sta cercando di trattenerlo, che è giovane ed ambito, non è la stessa cosa, Sanabria ne è un'esempio


----------



## Penny.wise (12 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non credo che la Roma prenderà Rabiot. Ma se lo prende non è in prospettiva della cessione di un'altro giocatore ma perchè è un buon giocatore e un possibile futuro campione. Ancora non siamo nemmeno all'inizio e l'interessamento per un giovane centrocampista nonostante abbiamo un centrocampo molto forte e giovane è la dimostrazione che non puntiamo a un "ora o mai più" ma puntiamo ad un processo di crescita per raggiungere l'elite del calcio moderno come l'hanno fatto il Real, il Barca, il Manchester U, e il Bayern, e atri tre club che hanno raggiunto tale livello tramite una scorciatoia PSG, City e Chelsea. Questo è l'obiettivo della Roma, e mi auguro che sia il primo club Italiano a raggiungere tale livello. Il Dna vincente è difficile da costruire, perchè semplicemente non esiste, i risultati si ottengono con il lavoro, se la Roma prende giocatori a 10 che poi valgono 40 non e che è perchè gli va bene, ma perchè ci sono persone che lavorano duramente.



penso che Hiei non volesse dire che la Roma è stata fortunata con certi giocatori, perchè che Sabatini sia bravo è fuor di dubbio, così come che la vostra è una società ben organizzata e capace di guardare anche al futuro, ma penso che il discorso fosse che quando sostituisci un giocatore importante (ad esempio Benatia) magari a volte ti va male, perchè la certezza che Manolas possa sostituirlo al meglio non te la da nessuno..ripeto che Sabatini è stato bravissimo a pescare le carte giuste, ma senza anche un pò di fortuna (che non è una cosa negativa, anzi è indispensabile per vincere anche per i top club) può andarti a rotoli un'intera stagione..io vi auguro di continuare così, e di averla sempre, e allora con una società competente e ben strutturata come la vostra potrete farvi valere anche in Europa.
per concludere elogio sia Garcia che la Roma stessa, sempre attenta alle richieste in fase di mercato, ad oggi se c'è un tecnico che in Italia che può dar inizio ad un (nuovo) progetto vincente e diventare (pur con cariche separate) un allenatore all'inglese che duri tanti anni e dia continuità a tale progetto, è proprio lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non credo che la Roma prenderà Rabiot. Ma se lo prende non è in prospettiva della cessione di un'altro giocatore ma perchè è un buon giocatore e un possibile futuro campione. Ancora non siamo nemmeno all'inizio e l'interessamento per un giovane centrocampista nonostante abbiamo un centrocampo molto forte e giovane è la dimostrazione che non puntiamo a un "ora o mai più" ma puntiamo ad un processo di crescita per raggiungere l'elite del calcio moderno come l'hanno fatto il Real, il Barca, il Manchester U, e il Bayern, e atri tre club che hanno raggiunto tale livello tramite una scorciatoia PSG, City e Chelsea. Questo è l'obiettivo della Roma, e mi auguro che sia il primo club Italiano a raggiungere tale livello. Il Dna vincente è difficile da costruire, perchè semplicemente non esiste, i risultati si ottengono con il lavoro, se la Roma prende giocatori a 10 che poi valgono 40 non e che è perchè gli va bene, ma perchè ci sono persone che lavorano duramente.


Ci siamo scontrati già una volta sul fatto del DNA, che esista o meno. Il Milan quando vinceva in Europa, non era solo per lo squadrone che aveva, ma perchè in Europa dava qualcosa in più, rispetto al campionato. Ha vinto 2 champions, pur essendo inferiore ad altre compagini. Sul fatto che la Roma raggiunga squadre come Real e UTD, che fatturano 3 volte in più, lascerei stare. Sono un altro mondo e c'entrano nulla col calcio italiano. Sono squadre capaci di spendere quasi 300 mln annui. Di che stiamo a parlà??? ma per un paio d'anni fatti bene realmente pensate di arrivare a quei livelli??? A Roma vi esaltate troppo nei periodi positivi....


----------



## Aldo (12 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ci siamo scontrati già una volta sul fatto del DNA, che esista o meno. Il Milan quando vinceva in Europa, non era solo per lo squadrone che aveva, ma perchè in Europa dava qualcosa in più, rispetto al campionato. Ha vinto 2 champions, pur essendo inferiore ad altre compagini. Sul fatto che la Roma raggiunga squadre come Real e UTD, che fatturano 3 volte in più, lascerei stare. Sono un altro mondo e c'entrano nulla col calcio italiano. Sono squadre capaci di spendere quasi 300 mln annui. Di che stiamo a parlà??? ma per un paio d'anni fatti bene realmente pensate di arrivare a quei livelli??? A Roma vi esaltate troppo nei periodi positivi....



Il calcio non l'hanno cambiato gli sceicchi ma Barcellona, Real, Manchester e Bayern. Queste squadre qua hanno costruito qualcosa di eccezionale che non si è mai visto nel calcio. Il Barcellona 10 anni fa fatturava quanto la Roma, la Roma a questo punta diventare un club moderno come lo sono quei 4 citati più Chelsea, PSG, e City, che hanno raggiunto tale livello con una scorciatoia, ma adesso che sono li anche loro hanno fatturati enormi senza dover investire. Se stiamo a guardarli e dire è impossibile raggiungere tale livello, allora ti dico che chi pensa questo ha un DNA perdente, perchè cosa ha la Roma per non poter raggiungere tale livello, se dobbiamo lottare a vincere uno scudetto e basta, come dice quel ragazzo, allora che senso ha investire 1 miliardo di euro per andare a costruire lo Stadio, o andare a fare tournèe negli USA senza avere nemmeno ritorni economici, che senso ha che un signore Americano esperto di marketing nel mondo dello sport venga in Italia ad acquistare la Roma per vincere uno scudetto.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> penso che Hiei non volesse dire che la Roma è stata fortunata con certi giocatori, perchè che Sabatini sia bravo è fuor di dubbio, così come che la vostra è una società ben organizzata e capace di guardare anche al futuro, ma penso che il discorso fosse che quando sostituisci un giocatore importante (ad esempio Benatia) magari a volte ti va male, perchè la certezza che Manolas possa sostituirlo al meglio non te la da nessuno..ripeto che Sabatini è stato bravissimo a pescare le carte giuste, ma senza anche un pò di fortuna (che non è una cosa negativa, anzi è indispensabile per vincere anche per i top club) può andarti a rotoli un'intera stagione..io vi auguro di continuare così, e di averla sempre, e allora con una società competente e ben strutturata come la vostra potrete farvi valere anche in Europa.
> per concludere elogio sia Garcia che la Roma stessa, sempre attenta alle richieste in fase di mercato, ad oggi se c'è un tecnico che in Italia che può dar inizio ad un (nuovo) progetto vincente e diventare (pur con cariche separate) un allenatore all'inglese che duri tanti anni e dia continuità a tale progetto, è proprio lui.


Hai chiarito bene il mio concetto. Pallotta è una persona seria e ambiziosa, ma, da quando è arrivato, i soldi ricavati dalle cessioni hanno superato decisamente quelli investiti. La bravura di Sabatini (e non solo) è stata nel riuscire ogni anno a ipervalutare certi giocatori, facendo enormi plusvalenze, e a sostituirli sempre con elementi all'altezza presi a cifre nettamente superiori.
Questo gioco però non so quanto lontano potrà andare. E' difficile trovare sempre a due lire il sostituto di un uomo cardine della squadra. Metti che veramente Rabiot sostituisca Strootman. Può darsi che il francese diventi più forte dell'olandese, ma non c'è la certezza. Anche il Borussia alla lunga ha perso i colpi facendo ogni anno in questo modo. Il primo anno cedettero Sahin e presero Kagawa e andò bene, il secondo sostituirono il giapponese con Reus, e andò anche meglio, poi il declino è arrivato inevitabile quando hanno dovuto rimpiazzare Goetze con Mkhitaryan e Lewandowski con Immobile.
Per quanto riguarda il dna concordo con Andrea89. E' veramente difficile costruirsene uno vincente. Dovrete esser bravi a mescolare giovani promettenti e di temperamento con giocatori più esperti, ma ancora affamati (alla Maicon). Già domenica scorsa, al di là dei furti palesi che avete subito, sul 2 a 1 e sul 2 a 2 si è visto che alla Roma è mancato qualcosa a livello caratteriale. 
Noi in Europa andiamo quasi sempre un po' oltre le nostre capacità, mentre in Italia arranchiamo. La juve è il contrario. Loro però, vuoi per aiuti, vuoi per bravra loro, in Italia quando lottano, vincono sempre (non è un caso che, da quando sono nato, li abbia visti perdere solo con Ancelotti in panca, uno che del dna juve non ha nemmeno un cromosoma).


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tutti giocatori svincolati, Emanuelson non ha firmato mentre era un giocatore del Milan, stessa cosa per Keita, per Cole il Chelsea gli e lo aveva detto che non gli avrebbe rinnovato il contratto, e sicuramente anche Emanuelson il Milan aveva deciso di svincolarlo, nonostante tutto la Roma ha aspettato che si svincolarselo prima di trattare. Non è la stessa cosa per Rabiot che il PSG sta cercando di trattenerlo, che è giovane ed ambito, non è la stessa cosa, Sanabria ne è un'esempio



Il PSG ha già provato a trattenerlo ma lui ha già deciso di volersene andare, stop. Da gennaio in poi trattare direttamente con il ragazzo è assolutamente corretto. Ergo non facciamo passare questa cosa come moralmente sbagliata, perchè non lo è.


----------



## Penny.wise (12 Ottobre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Hai chiarito bene il mio concetto. Pallotta è una persona seria e ambiziosa, ma, da quando è arrivato, i soldi ricavati dalle cessioni hanno superato decisamente quelli investiti. La bravura di Sabatini (e non solo) è stata nel riuscire ogni anno a ipervalutare certi giocatori, facendo enormi plusvalenze, e a sostituirli sempre con elementi all'altezza presi a cifre nettamente superiori.
> Questo gioco però non so quanto lontano potrà andare. E' difficile trovare sempre a due lire il sostituto di un uomo cardine della squadra. Metti che veramente Rabiot sostituisca Strootman. Può darsi che il francese diventi più forte dell'olandese, ma non c'è la certezza. Anche il Borussia alla lunga ha perso i colpi facendo ogni anno in questo modo. Il primo anno cedettero Sahin e presero Kagawa e andò bene, il secondo sostituirono il giapponese con Reus, e andò anche meglio, poi il declino è arrivato inevitabile quando hanno dovuto rimpiazzare Goetze con Mkhitaryan e Lewandowski con Immobile.
> Per quanto riguarda il dna concordo con Andrea89. E' veramente difficile costruirsene uno vincente. Dovrete esser bravi a mescolare giovani promettenti e di temperamento con giocatori più esperti, ma ancora affamati (alla Maicon). Già domenica scorsa, al di là dei furti palesi che avete subito, sul 2 a 1 e sul 2 a 2 si è visto che alla Roma è mancato qualcosa a livello caratteriale.
> Noi in Europa andiamo quasi sempre un po' oltre le nostre capacità, mentre in Italia arranchiamo. La juve è il contrario. Loro però, vuoi per aiuti, vuoi per bravra loro, in Italia quando lottano, vincono sempre (non è un caso che, da quando sono nato, li abbia visti perdere solo con Ancelotti in panca, uno che del dna juve non ha nemmeno un cromosoma).



giustissimo il discorso sul Borussia e infatti, al di là delle qualità tecniche di Lewa e Immobile (per dirne due), c'è da considerare anche il contesto..cioè, ok è vero che Ciro è più scarso e tutto quello che vuoi, ma anche se fosse simile o comunque avesse le potenzialità per diventarlo, non è detto che tutte le ciambelle riescano col buco, anche se l'ambiente è lo stesso..poi, ovviamente, onore alla Garcia che sostituisce Benatia con Manolas, come ho detto prima, e magari questo diventerà pure più forte, ma attenzione che non può andare sempre così, Pallotta ha speso tanto ma perchè ha incassato tanto, vuol vincere e vuol far diventare la Roma una top squadra ma di sicuro non è venuto quà per rimetterci soldi, quindi attenzione alle prime operazioni/sostituzioni che andranno male, auguro alla Roma che siano poche e di giocatori poco importanti, ma è impossibile non sbagliare mai se l'intento della Roma è fare come ha fatto finora: vendere, comprare, vendere, comprare...


----------



## hiei87 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Anche perchè, per allacciare i due discorsi, dall'altra parte c'è una juve che, da un lato per dna ha praticamente sempre fame, dall'altro continua sempre a spendere e a trattenere i propri campioni. Anche quest anno dovevano venedere Vidal o Pogba, invece li hanno tenuti e hanno preso altri ottimi giocatori. Certo, anche loro prima o poi si ritroveranno a rimpiazzare qualche pezzo grosso, ma partono da una base tecnica ed economica più forte.
Poi se la Roma dovesse vincere tutto nei prossimi anni sarò il primo ad esultare. Non parlo certo così perchè mi stia antipatica la Roma o perchè dubiti del suo progetto e della sua dirigenza, anzi. E' che se si parla di vincere la Champions, ma anche il campionato nel giro di pochi anni, qualche dubbio ce l'ho...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (12 Ottobre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Hai chiarito bene il mio concetto. Pallotta è una persona seria e ambiziosa, ma, da quando è arrivato, i soldi ricavati dalle cessioni hanno superato decisamente quelli investiti. La bravura di Sabatini (e non solo) è stata nel riuscire ogni anno a ipervalutare certi giocatori, facendo enormi plusvalenze, e a sostituirli sempre con elementi all'altezza presi a cifre nettamente superiori.
> Questo gioco però non so quanto lontano potrà andare. E' difficile trovare sempre a due lire il sostituto di un uomo cardine della squadra. Metti che veramente Rabiot sostituisca Strootman. Può darsi che il francese diventi più forte dell'olandese, ma non c'è la certezza. Anche il Borussia alla lunga ha perso i colpi facendo ogni anno in questo modo. Il primo anno cedettero Sahin e presero Kagawa e andò bene, il secondo sostituirono il giapponese con Reus, e andò anche meglio, poi il declino è arrivato inevitabile quando hanno dovuto rimpiazzare Goetze con Mkhitaryan e Lewandowski con Immobile.
> Per quanto riguarda il dna concordo con Andrea89. E' veramente difficile costruirsene uno vincente. Dovrete esser bravi a mescolare giovani promettenti e di temperamento con giocatori più esperti, ma ancora affamati (alla Maicon). Già domenica scorsa, al di là dei furti palesi che avete subito, sul 2 a 1 e sul 2 a 2 si è visto che alla Roma è mancato qualcosa a livello caratteriale.
> Noi in Europa andiamo quasi sempre un po' oltre le nostre capacità, mentre in Italia arranchiamo. La juve è il contrario. Loro però, vuoi per aiuti, vuoi per bravra loro, in Italia quando lottano, vincono sempre (non è un caso che, da quando sono nato, li abbia visti perdere solo con Ancelotti in panca, uno che del dna juve non ha nemmeno un cromosoma).


ti sbagli non è così, Pallotta ha speso in acquisti più di quanto ricavato dalle cessioni,gli americani hanno comprato la Roma nel 2011 e da allora hanno chiuso un solo calcio mercato in attivo quello del 2013 per il resto sempre in passivo compreso quello di quest'anno,ad agosto hanno anche fatto una ricapitalizzazione di 100mln,pensa che nel primo anno di gestione americana la Roma spese 110 mln di euro in acquisti.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Ottobre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> ti sbagli non è così, Pallotta ha speso in acquisti più di quanto ricavato dalle cessioni,gli americani hanno comprato la Roma nel 2011 e da allora hanno chiuso un solo calcio mercato in attivo quello del 2013 per il resto sempre in passivo compreso quello di quest'anno,ad agosto hanno anche fatto una ricapitalizzazione di 100mln,pensa che nel primo anno di gestione americana la Roma spese 110 mln di euro in acquisti.


Ok, quelli sono dati di fatto, però è anche vero che negli ultimi due anni avete venduto alcuni uomini chiave (Lamela, Marquinos, Osvaldo, Benatia), e siete stati bravi a sostituirli spendendo sempre relativamente poco. Pallotta ha speso (spesso male) i primi anni anche perchè dovevate rifondare e non avevate grossi nomi con cui far cassa.


----------



## Aldo (12 Ottobre 2014)

La Roma ha investito tutto quello che poteva investire sul mercato, tanto che è al limite sul rispetto del fair play finanziario. In questi anni ha aumentato il proprio fatturato e continua a lavorare per migliorare sempre di più. Chi sono i big che vende ogni anno per fare cassa? Osvaldo che è stato venduto per i rapporti con la tifoseria, Benatia che è andato via perchè voleva più soldi di quanto la Roma gli poteva dare. Lamela anche lui il procuratore voleva dei soldi che la Roma non poteva dargli che gli erano stati offerti dal Napoli, e Sabatini decise di venderlo per non avere un giocatore scontento. Marquinhos dove hanno presentato argomenti molto convincenti per il suo acquisto, voglio vedere quante società ad una simile offerta avrebbero trattenuto il giocatore, Bradley che ha voluto tornare negli USA, Stekelemburg, Borini? 

La Roma non è il Borussia D. non è quello il modello che segue. Se pensi che Pallotta sia venuto in Italia a fare i soldi acquistando e vendendo giocatori non hai capito niente. Poi ognuno è libero di credere a ciò che vuole. Quando abbiamo preso Nainggolan, tutti dicevano che vendiamo Pjanic, io li vedo giocare insieme (tranne domani che giocheranno contra ma quello non si conta). Adesso si prendono Rabiot per vendere Strootman. La Roma non venderà Strootman


----------



## Principe (12 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La Roma ha investito tutto quello che poteva investire sul mercato, tanto che è al limite sul rispetto del fair play finanziario. In questi anni ha aumentato il proprio fatturato e continua a lavorare per migliorare sempre di più. Chi sono i big che vende ogni anno per fare cassa? Osvaldo che è stato venduto per i rapporti con la tifoseria, Benatia che è andato via perchè voleva più soldi di quanto la Roma gli poteva dare. Lamela anche lui il procuratore voleva dei soldi che la Roma non poteva dargli che gli erano stati offerti dal Napoli, e Sabatini decise di venderlo per non avere un giocatore scontento. Marquinhos dove hanno presentato argomenti molto convincenti per il suo acquisto, voglio vedere quante società ad una simile offerta avrebbero trattenuto il giocatore, Bradley che ha voluto tornare negli USA, Stekelemburg, Borini?
> 
> La Roma non è il Borussia D. non è quello il modello che segue. Se pensi che Pallotta sia venuto in Italia a fare i soldi acquistando e vendendo giocatori non hai capito niente. Poi ognuno è libero di credere a ciò che vuole. Quando abbiamo preso Nainggolan, tutti dicevano che vendiamo Pjanic, io li vedo giocare insieme (tranne domani che giocheranno contra ma quello non si conta). Adesso si prendono Rabiot per vendere Strootman. La Roma non venderà Strootman



Tutto giusto ammesso che sia vero e visto che è la tua squadra del cuore ti do' credito , ti sei dimenticato la cosa più importante di tutte , vai a vedere quanto guadagnano singolarmente i giocatori dei club di alto livello ( quindi non borussia o atletico ) ma a manchester a Barcellona a Madrid il Chelsea e compagnia cantante , te lo dico io si va dai 4 netti in su fino ad arrivare ai 15 ai 20 , netti eh e non sto solo parlando di messi e di Ronaldo ma di decine di giocatori dei grandi clubs. Quindi la Roma in futuro è pronta a dare 7 netti a strootman , 5 netti a manolas , 5 netti a iturbe, 7 a pjianic, 10 ad un grande attaccante che non avete e che dovete ancora comprare ecc . Ti rispondo io NO non avrete mai la potenza economica di dare tutti quei soldi ai singoli che inevitabilmente dovrete cedere e inevitabilmente sbaglierete qualche acquisto , la Roma non sarà' mai a livello di barca real Chelsea city ecc.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (12 Ottobre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ok, quelli sono dati di fatto, però è anche vero che negli ultimi due anni avete venduto alcuni uomini chiave (Lamela, Marquinos, Osvaldo, Benatia), e siete stati bravi a sostituirli spendendo sempre relativamente poco. Pallotta ha speso (spesso male) i primi anni anche perchè dovevate rifondare e non avevate grossi nomi con cui far cassa.



non è proprio così,nel senso che dopo 2 anni di settimi posti la Roma doveva rivoluzionare il progetto tecnico e Garcia ha chiesto molti cambiamenti primo fra tutti la cessione di Osvaldo ,Marquinhos invece rappresenta un unicum nel mondo del calcio visto che a 18 anni è stato pagato 5 mln e dopo un anno valeva (secondo il psg)31mln,a quelle cifre un ragazzino che ha tutto da dimostrare si vende e basta,Lamela è l'unico che è stato realmente sacrificato ma nel suo ruolo Garcia voleva fortemente Gervinho,Benatia la Roma non lo voleva vendere ha deciso lui di partire ad ogni costo rifiutando un rinnovo a 3 mln netti,ma la Roma ha preso per sostituirlo Manolas a 13+2 di bonus che non sono bruscolini per un difensore,questo per dire che non si andati su una scommessa da 1 mln ma su un giocatore già conosciuto in europa e a 23 anni già più esperto di Benatia.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (12 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ammesso che sia vero e visto che è la tua squadra del cuore ti do' credito , ti sei dimenticato la cosa più importante di tutte , vai a vedere quanto guadagnano singolarmente i giocatori dei club di alto livello ( quindi non borussia o atletico ) ma a manchester a Barcellona a Madrid il Chelsea e compagnia cantante , te lo dico io si va dai 4 netti in su fino ad arrivare ai 15 ai 20 , netti eh e non sto solo parlando di messi e di Ronaldo ma di decine di giocatori dei grandi clubs. Quindi la Roma in futuro è pronta a dare 7 netti a strootman , 5 netti a manolas , 5 netti a iturbe, 7 a pjianic, 10 ad un grande attaccante che non avete e che dovete ancora comprare ecc . Ti rispondo io NO non avrete mai la potenza economica di dare tutti quei soldi ai singoli che inevitabilmente dovrete cedere e inevitabilmente sbaglierete qualche acquisto , la Roma non sarà' mai a livello di barca real Chelsea city ecc.



purtroppo hai ragione ma questo è un problema del calcio italiano mica solo della Roma,però anche il Barcellona di 10 anni fa non era certo ai livelli di oggi come fatturato,quindi nulla può escludere che fra 15-20 anni la Roma possa crescere a livelli oggi inimmaginabili,considera che fra 2 anni la Roma avrà il suo stadio e quindi farà un ulteriore step verso l'alto,riguardo gli acquisti sbagliati di cui parli nessuno è esente da errori compresi gli sceicchi miliardari.


----------



## Penny.wise (12 Ottobre 2014)

mah, nonostante tutte le difese (lecite, per carità) che sento, i casi di gente venduta li ha già riportati Hiei..se poi Gervinho era quello dell'Arsenal la Roma sarebbe arrivata quarta a dir tanto, l'anno scorso..quindi anche Sabatini, sull'acquisto di certi elementi, c'entra poco o niente, è stato bravo Garcia a rigenerare l'ivoriano e a credere in lui, anche perchè lo aveva già allenato, ma poteva anche andarvi male e a quest'ora staremmo parlando di altro.

sul fatto che Pallotta finora ha speso più di quanto guadagnato, chiedo se avete contato anche gli introiti Champions, che anche se verranno contabilizzati l'anno prossimo (se non sbaglio) sono comunque un'entrata SICURA che permette di fare un mercato sicuramente di un certo spessore..quindi chiedo se li avete inclusi nel conto, perchè sinceramente non ne ho idea.
anche perchè nessuno ha detto che Pallotta voglia farci i soldi, ma imho neanche rimetterci, quantomeno sul lungo periodo..è un imprenditore, non è il Moratti o il Sensi di turno che si vendeva pure i gioielli, e anche quello che ha detto su Benatia non sono certo che sia vero al 100%, per me Sabatini sapeva che era il momento giusto per venderlo e aveva già adocchiato i sostituti, e fa BENISSIMO a fare così, è veramente molto bravo, ma non penso che in quel caso sia stato solo il giocatore a chiedere la cessione


----------



## Principe (12 Ottobre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> purtroppo hai ragione ma questo è un problema del calcio italiano mica solo della Roma,però anche il Barcellona di 10 anni fa non era certo ai livelli di oggi come fatturato,quindi nulla può escludere che fra 15-20 anni la Roma possa crescere a livelli oggi inimmaginabili,considera che fra 2 anni la Roma avrà il suo stadio e quindi farà un ulteriore step verso l'alto,riguardo gli acquisti sbagliati di cui parli nessuno è esente da errori compresi gli sceicchi miliardari.


Gli sceicchi sono molto peggio della Roma a livello di campagne acquisti hanno buttato dal finestra fuor di quattrini per giocatori mediocri , sono d'accordo che crescerete magari per una o due stagioni riuscirete anche a essere competitivi in champions . Mi piace il progetto Roma ma il Barcellona il real il manchester united rimarranno sempre di un altro livello il perché è da ricercare nella vostra storia , mi spiego il city o il Chelsea che forse addirittura come storia erano messi peggio della Roma hanno trovato magnati che ( in tempi dove non vi era neanche il fair play ) hanno buttato dentro 100 milioni o più all'anno voi questo non ve lo potrete mai permettere per svariate ragioni , in Italia c'è solo la Juventus io fossi un tifoso della Roma sarei felice ma realista , sicuramente ve la giocherete ad alti livelli per i prossimi anni magari riuscirete anche a fare qualche semifinale di Champions o a vincerla MA MA state con i piedi per terra perché ancora non avete vinto niente io fossi un tifoso della Roma vista la vostra bacheca ci farei la firma per vincere 3 o 4 scudetto in 10 anni perché li devi vincere contro la Juve eh e sappiamo bene che per storia tradizione e aiuti arbitrali vincere contro di loro è maledettamente difficile . Il Barcellona il real lo united e compagnia cantante non è roba per voi come non lo è per nessun club italiano .


----------



## hiei87 (12 Ottobre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> non è proprio così,nel senso che dopo 2 anni di settimi posti la Roma doveva rivoluzionare il progetto tecnico e Garcia ha chiesto molti cambiamenti primo fra tutti la cessione di Osvaldo ,Marquinhos invece rappresenta un unicum nel mondo del calcio visto che a 18 anni è stato pagato 5 mln e dopo un anno valeva (secondo il psg)31mln,a quelle cifre un ragazzino che ha tutto da dimostrare si vende e basta,Lamela è l'unico che è stato realmente sacrificato ma nel suo ruolo Garcia voleva fortemente Gervinho,Benatia la Roma non lo voleva vendere ha deciso lui di partire ad ogni costo rifiutando un rinnovo a 3 mln netti,ma la Roma ha preso per sostituirlo Manolas a 13+2 di bonus che non sono bruscolini per un difensore,questo per dire che non si andati su una scommessa da 1 mln ma su un giocatore già conosciuto in europa e a 23 anni già più esperto di Benatia.



Mah, spero sia come dici, che ogni cessione che avete fatto finora sia del tutto slegata da motivi economici e che prossimamente la Roma non cederà più i propri campioni, se non per scelte tecnico-tattiche-caratteriali. In ogni caso Benatia dimostra come contro il potere di attrattiva di certi club ci sia poco da fare. Il mio discorso iniziale, tornando a Rabiot, era che la sensazione è che eventualmente il francese coprirà il ruolo che lascerà scoperto Strootman, perchè, dovesse recuperare bene dall'infortunio e dovesse farsi sotto il Manchester con Van Gaal (se resterà anche l'anno prossimo), o comunque un Bayern o un Real di turno, sarebbe durissima trattenrlo. Poi io mi auguro di sbagliare e vi auguro il meglio possibile...


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Ottobre 2014)

Tra le grandi l'unica per la quale ho un minimo di simpatia è la Roma, però fossi in voi romanisti starei un pochino con i piedi per terra. In Italia non vi è alcun dubbio che per non so ancora quanti anni le uniche grandi del campionato saranno Juve e Roma che con le dovute proporzioni hanno creato un solco (per merito loro e per demerito delle milanesi) come fanno Real e Barcellona in Spagna. Non vedo all'orizzonte quale possa essere l'Atletico Madrid di turno che nel giro di 2 anni passa dai bassi fondi della Liga a vincere trofei nazionali ed europei. Da qui ad affermare quasi con certezza che la Roma diventerà una big del calcio europeo al livello di Real, Barcellona e Bayern ce ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti: un oceano. E' vero che 10 anni fa Real e Barcellona fatturavano anche meno di Juve e Milan, ma il calcio italiano non solo non ha saputo rimanere al passo dei grandi campionati stranieri ma è totalmente regredito. Prima di pensare a diventare una big in Europa sarebbe più opportuno pensare di diventare una grande in Italia. Per diventare una grande squadra bisogna fare solamente una cosa: vincere. Questa Roma ha un ottimo collettivo e un allenatore che pensa in grande ed è bravissimo. Le dichiarazioni di Totti non mi sono piaciute affatto perché non sono frasi consone ad un grandissimo campione come lui. Ci sta lamentarsi dopo un arbitraggio osceno come quello di Juve-Roma, ma non bisogna mai creare un alibi. Questa Roma può vincere benissimo lo scudetto e ci deve credere fino alla fine.
Per quanto riguarda la Champions, è vero che la Roma è andata a Manchester ad imporre il proprio gioco, ma credo che una squadra come la Roma, quadrata, talentuosa e ben messa in campo, sia la classica formazione che mette in difficoltà il City che invece punta più sulla forza dei singoli. Le partite con il Bayern faranno capire dove potrà arrivare in Europa questa Roma.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il calcio non l'hanno cambiato gli sceicchi ma Barcellona, Real, Manchester e Bayern. Queste squadre qua hanno costruito qualcosa di eccezionale che non si è mai visto nel calcio. Il Barcellona 10 anni fa fatturava quanto la Roma, la Roma a questo punta diventare un club moderno come lo sono quei 4 citati più Chelsea, PSG, e City, che hanno raggiunto tale livello con una scorciatoia, ma adesso che sono li anche loro hanno fatturati enormi senza dover investire. Se stiamo a guardarli e dire è impossibile raggiungere tale livello, allora ti dico che chi pensa questo ha un DNA perdente, perchè cosa ha la Roma per non poter raggiungere tale livello, se dobbiamo lottare a vincere uno scudetto e basta, come dice quel ragazzo, allora che senso ha investire 1 miliardo di euro per andare a costruire lo Stadio, o andare a fare tournèe negli USA senza avere nemmeno ritorni economici, che senso ha che un signore Americano esperto di marketing nel mondo dello sport venga in Italia ad acquistare la Roma per vincere uno scudetto.


Infatti una volta il calcio italiano era il TOP. A squadre come Chelsea, PSG non serve fatturare molto, avendo proprietari che possono sborsare cifre abnormi senza problemi. La mia descrizione era sulla Roma, ma vale su tutto il calcio italiano. La Juve, squadra storica in Italia e nel mondo ha difficoltà, nonostante abbia lo stadio di proprietà. Poi la situazione può cambiare nel caso venga qualcuno disposta ad investire molto e nel tempo (gli americani non sembrano voler far ciò, nonostante il progetto sia buono). Quindi aldilà di tutto non credo che la Roma, anche nel lungo periodo, possa raggiungere quelle squadre e fatturare tipo 500-600 mln annui. Infatti quelle cifre sono raggiunte da sole 3 squadre, quelle più tifate al mondo (Real, Utd e Barca) e che hanno un'appeal irragiungibile. Poi voi siete liberi di sognare, io ti dico la mia che non è molto lontana dalla realtà. Sulla mentalità perdente, risparmiatela: ho vinto talmente tanto che vedere il Milan ridotto così, come una squadra che al massimo potrebbe arrivare terza, fa male. Noi siamo abituati ad altro. Lo dice la nostra storia.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Gli sceicchi sono molto peggio della Roma a livello di campagne acquisti hanno buttato dal finestra fuor di quattrini per giocatori mediocri , sono d'accordo che crescerete magari per una o due stagioni riuscirete anche a essere competitivi in champions . Mi piace il progetto Roma ma il Barcellona il real il manchester united rimarranno sempre di un altro livello il perché è da ricercare nella vostra storia , mi spiego il city o il Chelsea che forse addirittura come storia erano messi peggio della Roma hanno trovato magnati che ( in tempi dove non vi era neanche il fair play ) hanno buttato dentro 100 milioni o più all'anno voi questo non ve lo potrete mai permettere per svariate ragioni , in Italia c'è solo la Juventus io fossi un tifoso della Roma sarei felice ma realista , sicuramente ve la giocherete ad alti livelli per i prossimi anni magari riuscirete anche a fare qualche semifinale di Champions o a vincerla MA MA state con i piedi per terra perché ancora non avete vinto niente io fossi un tifoso della Roma vista la vostra bacheca ci farei la firma per vincere 3 o 4 scudetto in 10 anni perché li devi vincere contro la Juve eh e sappiamo bene che per storia tradizione e aiuti arbitrali vincere contro di loro è maledettamente difficile . Il Barcellona il real lo united e compagnia cantante non è roba per voi come non lo è per nessun club italiano .



Il punto è questo. Credere di arrivare a quei livelli "finanziari",è paradossale, inconcepibile. Fate vobis.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2014)

*Comunque ragazzi, siamo andati già troppo OT. Si ritorna in tema!!!*


----------



## Penny.wise (12 Ottobre 2014)

i romanisti che pensano di aver già vinto lo scudetto, e pure la Champions dell'anno prossimo 

edit: ho scritto mentre stavi scrivendo il richiamo, sorry [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 Ottobre 2014, riporta che il giovane talento del Psg, Adrien Rabiot, è praticamente un giocatore della Roma. Il centrocampista ha detto sì alla società giallorossa e, a partire da Gennaio, si unirà alla squadra di Garcia.
> 
> La base dell'accordo prevede 5 milioni di euro versati dai giallorossi nelle casse del Psg. Il club di Pallotta è l'unico a voler tirare fuori soldi (la concorrenza, club stranieri in primis, aspetterebbero Giugno per prendere Rabiot a zero). Ma il ragazzo si è convinto ed ha accettato il corteggiamento di Sabatini.



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2014)

La Roma non raggiungerà i livelli finanziari dei Manchester o delle spagnole ma raggiungerà livelli finanziare atti a poter competere sportivamente con quelle squadre. Il primo passo è lo stadio di proprietà, certo, non inizieranno a produrre denaro così, dalla sera alla mattina ma lo stadio è un passo necessario e loro lo stanno facendo. Dico che ci arriveranno se ovviamente continueranno su questa squadra, perché molte società finiscono per perdersi nel frattempo.


----------



## Renegade (12 Ottobre 2014)

L'acquisto di Rabiot è il preludio all'ennesima cessione da parte loro, resta da vedere se di Pjanic o di Strootman. Vado controcorrente e dico che non costruiranno mai nulla di importante visto che tutti gli sforzi che fanno vengono poi distrutti dalle cessioni estive. Non si può costruire una squadra se non si hanno almeno 4-5 elementi fissi su cui contare. Non è questione di saperli sostituire, ma di mancanza di progettazione tecnica, continuità. Non si può costruire nulla se poi ogni anno vanno via giocatori chiave. E credo che ben presto anche Garcia si stuferà della situazione. Se la Roma vuole contare qualcosa in Italia ed in Europa deve come prima cosa tenere stretta i Big, cosa che non farà mai a mio avviso, oltre per incapacità, anche perché le cessioni sono viste come un business in pieno stile americano e si dà più importanza alle plusvalenze.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (13 Ottobre 2014)

queste le dichiarazioni di Rabiot a canal+:''Non esistono problemi fra me e il tecnico Laurent Blanc. Con la Roma il mio trasferimento doveva chiudersi, ci credevo. Non so perché sia andata male, non è fallito a causa nostra,non ho paura della concorrenza al Psg visto che anche la Roma ha tanti centrocampisti, ha un bel progetto e gioca la Champions".


----------



## tifosa asRoma (13 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'acquisto di Rabiot è il preludio all'ennesima cessione da parte loro, resta da vedere se di Pjanic o di Strootman. Vado controcorrente e dico che non costruiranno mai nulla di importante visto che tutti gli sforzi che fanno vengono poi distrutti dalle cessioni estive. Non si può costruire una squadra se non si hanno almeno 4-5 elementi fissi su cui contare. Non è questione di saperli sostituire, ma di mancanza di progettazione tecnica, continuità. Non si può costruire nulla se poi ogni anno vanno via giocatori chiave. E credo che ben presto anche Garcia si stuferà della situazione. Se la Roma vuole contare qualcosa in Italia ed in Europa deve come prima cosa tenere stretta i Big, cosa che non farà mai a mio avviso, oltre per incapacità, anche perché le cessioni sono viste come un business in pieno stile americano e si dà più importanza alle plusvalenze.



quest'anno è stato venduto solo Benatia non mi sembra ci sia stata una rivoluzione tecnica ,l'anno scorso è stata rivoluzionata una squadra perdente arrivata sesta,quale sarebbe dovuta essere la continuità da conservare quella di prendere schiaffi su tutti i campi d'Italia?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> quest'anno è stato venduto* solo Benatia *non mi sembra ci sia stata una rivoluzione tecnica ,l'anno scorso è stata rivoluzionata una squadra perdente arrivata sesta,quale sarebbe dovuta essere la continuità da conservare quella di prendere schiaffi su tutti i campi d'Italia?


Hai detto niente, il miglior centrale del campionato italiano.

Vedremo nei prossimi anni comunque, la Roma deve cercare di tenersi i giocatori forti che ha in rosa, senza cessioni e migliorare ulteriormente la squadra. Il reparto dove necessita maggiormente è l'attacco, un centravanti che sostituisca Totti a breve e in grado di fare la differenza.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (13 Ottobre 2014)

Benatia era da 3 anni in Italia con l'Udinese e nessuno si stracciava le vesti per lui,abbiamo venduto un ottimo difensore esaltato dall'organizzazione difensiva data da Garcia alla Roma,ma non era mica Thiago Silva,Manolas secondo me è un upgrade rispetto a Benatia ,e in ogni caso i giocatori non si possono tenere contro la loro volontà e lui voleva andare via e io lo capisco anche, è andato a giocare a Monaco a 4mln netti,chi avrebbe rifiutato una delle 3 squadre più forti d'Europa?


----------



## DOOOOD (13 Ottobre 2014)

buon acquisto se confermato...da juventino rosicherei un po' perchè lo vedevo bene in rosa bianconera con la promozione a titolare fisso di uno tra pereyra o marchisio (e la cessione di Vidal).

c'è da dire che sarà la 15° volta che danno quest'annuncio, salvo poi smentire...a gennaio vedremo.


----------



## Renegade (13 Ottobre 2014)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> quest'anno è stato venduto solo Benatia non mi sembra ci sia stata una rivoluzione tecnica ,l'anno scorso è stata rivoluzionata una squadra perdente arrivata sesta,quale sarebbe dovuta essere la continuità da conservare quella di prendere schiaffi su tutti i campi d'Italia?



Credo tu mi abbia frainteso. Non ho vedute chiuse, anzi. Sono un tifoso del calcio più che esclusivamente del Milan, dunque vorrei che tutte si potenziassero per poter competere al meglio, in modo da avere un calcio migliore. A riguardo della Roma credo sia la squadra che gioca il miglior calcio d'Italia e forse la migliore a livello tecnico in campo e d'organizzazione fuori, quindi di essa non penso male. Penso, invece, male, di come si procede a livello societario. Pallotta è un business man e per quanto valga, la sua politica sembra chiara. Di per sé investe poco e nulla. E Benatia credo sia il precursore di altre cessioni. Già Pjanic doveva partire, ora quest'aria tira pesante su Strootman. Capisco non si possano tenere i calciatori controvoglia, ma ciò dimostra che si vede sempre la Roma come un punto di partenza, un trampolino di lancio e non un punto d'arrivo, quindi non una Big. Questo fa capire che per ora c'è sempre quel provincialismo a livello societario e quell'ingordigia verso le plusvalenze. Capisco che si reinveste, ma non è così che si vincono i campionati. La Juve ha vinto, oltre per palesi aiuti arbitrali, perché ha tenuto con sé Vidal, Pogba e gente così, non privandosene. La Roma appare incapace di fare ciò. E son convinto che Strootman è il prossimo. Anche se Garcia a quanto pare ha una personalità tale da pretendere di non vedersi la squadra smantellata, è stato lui ad opporsi alla cessione di Pjanic, praticamente venduto.


----------



## accadde_domani (14 Ottobre 2014)

Imho la storia della tela di Penelope, e cioè compro giocatori che si rivelano forti e poi li vendo ritornando ai livelli di prima, è una boiata pazzesca. A parte il fatto che il segreto del calcio moderno, se non hai uno sceicco, è tentare di rinforzare la squadra generando nuova ricchezza a ciclo continuo, e quindi la Roma non potrebbe scegliere modello economico diverso, la storia di questi anni ci insegna che la società capitolina, cedendo, tra l'altro sempre di meno di stagione in stagione, ci ha guadagnato sia economicamente che sportivamente. Io sul fatto che la squadra di quest'anno sia molto più forte di quella dello scorso anno non ho dubbi, è più completa e profonda. Se vendi un grande giocatore all'anno, e solo uno, a cifre astronomiche, non butti giù tutto, crei semplicemente un buco garantendoti le risorse per coprirne potenzialmente quattro. E' oggettivo che ci guadagni, anche se chiaramente devi poi avere in società chi quelle risorse te le sa far fruttare al 100%. Qui entra in gioco Sabatini. Adesso se dovesse arrivare pure Rabiot la Roma si mette nella condizioni a giugno di poter vendere uno tra Strootman e Pjanic e reinvestire tutto su altri ruoli, perchè i sostituti ci sono già. A questo punto arriva Van Gaal che offre 45 per Strootman. Ma ci pensereste pure? E' ictu oculi un guadagno per la Roma, che magari si prende la mega-punta aggiungendo pure qualche soldo della Champions e si rinforza ancora. Purtroppo noi siamo ancora legati alle vecchie logiche del calcio italiano anni '90, l'equivalente della Premier attuale. Quelli sono fuori mercato adesso come prima lo eravamo noi, ma non è assolutamente detto che spendere di più significhi sfruttare meglio le risorse. Per quello ci vuole competenza. E poi il fatturato della Roma sta crescendo e quest'anno sforerà probabilmente i 200 milioni per la prima volta nella storia. Capite bene che più la ricchezza sale è più si può "resistere" alle offerte estere, magari cedendo solo per cifre fuori mercato.

Chiudo sull'idea di una Roma che sta facendo la stagione della vita del tipo "o adesso o mai più". Non c'è nulla di più falso. Lasciando stare per il momento realtà che viaggiano su altri pianeti tipo Barcellona e Manchester, tutto quello che sta facendo Pallotta è volto a garantire la sostenibilità ad altissimi livelli nel tempo. Qui sta la differenza principale con il passato. Lo stadio da un miliardo, le partnership internazionali, i media societari ristrutturati, gli investimenti triplicati sul settore giovanile (e già si partiva da un'ottima base) sono tutti indici di una realtà che cresce nel suo complesso e di cui la prima squadra è solo la punta dell'iceberg. La Roma controlla giovani come Jedvaj (titolare del Leverkusen), Romagnoli, Sanabria, Uçan, Paredes, tutta gente che ha un grande futuro davanti, eppure a gennaio pare compri pure Rabiot. Non so cosa succederà in Europa, ma una vittoria Italia nel giro di poco tempo è ampiamente prevedibile, dato il livello non proprio altissimo del campionato. Poi è chiaro che un progetto così dovrai valutarlo tra dieci anni, perchè molto ambizioso e a lungo termine. Ma è tutto fuorchè un "mordi e fuggi" senza una solida base.

Negli anni scorsi la realtà emergente sembrava il Napoli. Ma fateci caso, questa Roma da un'impressione di solidità completamente diversa. E la differenza sta proprio nel fatto che quel Napoli cresceva solo sportivamente, nei risultati e nella forza della prima squadra, questa Roma è un tutt'uno armonico in cui cresce sì la squadra, ma pure l'organizzazione della società, il settore giovanile, la divisione commerciale, gli investimenti in strutture.


----------

